# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  ναυάγιο s.s. Leitrim δυτικά της Κέρκυρας

## george_kerkyra

Πριν από μήνες είχαν αναρτηθεί πληροφορίες για ένα ναυάγιο που έγινε στις δυτικές ακτές της Κέρκυρας περί το 1911 (με επιφύλαξη) και το πλήρωμα είχε διασωθεί (πλην ενός) ενώ το πλοίο είχε διαλυθεί από συνεργείο. Δυστυχώς με τη ζημία στο site  οι πληροφορίες ... ναυάγησαν.
Θα ήταν εύκολο να αναρτηθούν και πάλι; 
Σε χωριό κοντά στο ναυάγιο επισήμανα ένα ντουλαπάκι το οποίο μου είπαν ότι προέρχεται από εκείνο το πλοίο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μάλλον πρόκειτε για το ναυάγιο του SS LEITRIM στον κάβο της Πλάκας στις 5 Μαΐου 1913. Οπως διαβάζουμε στο Dictionary of Disasters at Sea:

LEITRIM
R. M. Hudson & Sons; 1896; C. S. Swan & Hunter; 4,284 tons; 365x48-5x!9-3; 442 n.h.p.; triple-expansion engines. 
The British cargo ship Leitrim was wrecked on Plakka Point, Corfu, on May 5th, 1913. She was on a voyage in ballast from Venice to Varna.

LEITRIM.jpgΠηγή χάρτη

----------


## george_kerkyra

Η είδηση για το ναυάγιο του SS Leitrim  στο «Εμπρός» στις 26-04-1913 (π.η.)
Το ντουλαπάκι της φωτογραφίας κατά διαβεβαίωση του ιδιοκτήτη προέρχεται από το πλοίο αυτό και σώζεται στο χωριό Γιαννάδες, δίπλα στην περιοχή του ναυαγίου.

Στο _Dictionary_ _of_ _Disasters_ _at_ _Sea_ ημερομηνία του ναυαγίου αναφέρεται  5 Μάη λόγω διαφοράς νέου – παλιού ημερολογίου

ΕΜΠΡΟΣ_26041913.jpgDSC03941.jpg







> Μάλλον πρόκειτε για το ναυάγιο του SS LEITRIM στον κάβο της Πλάκας στις 5 Μαΐου 1913. Οπως διαβάζουμε στο Dictionary of Disasters at Sea:
> 
> LEITRIM
> R. M. Hudson & Sons; 1896; C. S. Swan & Hunter; 4,284 tons; 365x48-5x!9-3; 442 n.h.p.; triple-expansion engines. 
> The British cargo ship Leitrim was wrecked on Plakka Point, Corfu, on May 5th, 1913. She was on a voyage in ballast from Venice to Varna.
> 
> LEITRIM.jpgΠηγή χάρτη

----------

